# Is FreeBSD dying?



## deathbyfreezeray (Oct 3, 2014)

I have thought about using FreeBSD, because to me, its structure and design seems more sensible than that of Linux. However, when I try to look at the status of FreeBSD, and inquire about it, I find articles like this one. [_mod: troll site redacted_]
However, articles like these seem strongly biased, like they were specifically made to bash FreeBSD (Which honestly I can't see a reason for).
So I kind of wanted to see the defense agaisnt the article and hear opinions from the FreeBSD community itself as to whether FreeBSD was dying or not.

Maybe I don't thoroughly understand the context of this, and the answer to me question is not applicable. Either way I would like to know.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2014)

deathbyfreezeray said:
			
		

> So I kind of wanted to see the defence against the article and hear opinions from the FreeBSD community itself as to whether FreeBSD was dying or not.


Forget the article. It's a known troll. If you hang around here for a while you will notice FreeBSD is anything but dying.

I'm going to close this thread too, this dead horse has been beaten so much there's not much left of the horse.


----------

